# About TigerVNC or TightVNC



## joancatala (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi all,
I see there are two packages for VNC, tigervnc-1.8.0 and tightvnc-1.3.10_4.
Can somebody tell me the differences about these two applications? wich can be faster if I want to use a remote Desktop from my work and my home? 

thanks in advance,
joan


----------



## SirDice (Jan 29, 2018)

> TigerVNC was originally based on the (never-released) VNC 4 branch of TightVNC. More information regarding the motivation for creating this project can be found in the project announcement.


http://tigervnc.org/


----------

